# meerkat questions????



## ThomasLee (Aug 21, 2011)

I am thinking about getting some meerkats in the future and am just wondering about a few things. I am only asking to see if it is worth looking into deeper.


Can I keep meerkats legally in the UK?
Do I need any special documentation to keep them?
Would I need to keep more than 2 of them?
What do they eat in captivity?
Are they hard to look after?
Thanks

Tom


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ThomasLee said:


> I am thinking about getting some meerkats in the future and am just wondering about a few things. I am only asking to see if it is worth looking into deeper.
> 
> 
> Can I keep meerkats legally in the UK?
> ...


You can keep Meerkats legally in the UK & they do not need any paperwork/documentation.

I would keep a minimum of 2 Meerkats.

Their diet is very varied, & suprisingly they eat a lot of vegetables & some fruit in captivity. They will also eat egg (scrambled, boiled or raw), chicks, mice, insects, cottage cheese, chicken, & cat or dog biscuits.

They certainly aren't like looking after a hamster...


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

they do bite. but they are *lots of fun*. they take a lot of attention and time. they do smell too.


----------



## ThomasLee (Aug 21, 2011)

*Thanks* for the advise, I think I will look into it a bit more, but maybe when I'm a bit older and have more time and space.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

ThomasLee said:


> *Thanks* for the advise, I think I will look into it a bit more, but maybe when I'm a bit older and have more time and space.


ts definately not something to go into lightly. Things can go wrong, for example, tame Meerkats can sometimes turn aggressive at reaching maturity.


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

yeh they do require a lot of space and i wouldnt recommend them for teens etc. they do need a lot of time and attention,. they are really intelligent and attachments can be really strong.


----------



## lovemysnakes (Apr 17, 2011)

defo, you dont want to get bitten by a meerkat lol but it will happen almost guarentee lol


----------



## swift_wraith (Jan 4, 2009)

Thomas, did you come along to the manchester reptile club meet yesterday? We had a meercat there, was amazingly cute.
Pics are on my website in link below


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

lovemysnakes said:


> defo, you dont want to get bitten by a meerkat lol but it will happen almost guarentee lol


 
Oh yeah, man can they bite!

You will want a heated indoor and an outdoor enclosure. Both should have concrete bases as they are great diggers. The outside enclosure should be completely enclosed with mesh. They like shredded paper for bedding and will drag it everywhere. Earth/sand mix is fine for a base. Carpet tubes make great den tubes for them. You should have at least two meerkats, more is often better. You will have one dominant female and one dominant male. 

You will need to provide enrichment for them. They will eat crickets and mealworms, lean minced chicken or turkey, some cat biscuits. Mixed diet really. Their diet in the wild is invertebrates including scorpions! (ew!)

Just some intro stuff. Ask Sallie (Africa) on here for more advice.


----------



## ThomasLee (Aug 21, 2011)

swift_wraith said:


> Thomas, did you come along to the manchester reptile club meet yesterday? We had a meercat there, was amazingly cute.
> Pics are on my website in link below


No, I wasnt there. I didn't even know it existed. Great photos by the way, the meerkats are so cute.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

That meerkat is particularly special. We loves Timon!


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Nix said:


> That meerkat is particularly special. We loves Timon!


We certainly do! :flrt:


----------

